# Como identificar una valvula sin su nombre?



## janston (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola gente del foro 

Es posible, mediante el uso de alguna "medicion especial" o algun metodo, identificar una valvula a la que se le borro su nombre?

Tengo esta valvula(fotos adjuntas), la saque nueva de su caja pero no tiene datos. Se puede saber que es? o solo me queda dejarla en mi repisa como un adorno?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2014)

Doble tríodo  ?

Me parece más un doble díodo 5V4GA o 5AR4 o GZ34 o 5Y3 GT ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola caro janston , seguramente esa valvula es doble , pero puede sener un doble triodo o doble tretodo o doble pentodo 
Haora no tengo mucha certeza doble o que es , una ves que no consigo mirar major internamente.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## janston (Abr 28, 2014)

solo puedo agregar que tiene 8 patas... jajaja. Solo dios sabe que es esta valvula


----------



## J2C (Abr 28, 2014)

Doble tríodo tipo 6SN7

Deberías buscarla en la Web y verificar la correspondencia de las conexiones, en la primer imagen salen al toke.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## janston (Abr 28, 2014)

Otro dato: sus 2 filamentos estan en serie y se conectan en los pines 7 y 8

-----


EDIT: si! es esa JuanKa! Una 6SN7.

Muchisimas gracias! Iba a ser una lastima tener una valvula nueva de adorno, pero ahora que se lo que es la podre usar 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2014)

Fijate como van conectados los alambrecitos , si utiliza solo 6 patas es un doble díodo , si utiliza las 8 es un doble tríodo


----------



## janston (Abr 28, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate como van conectados los alambrecitos , si utiliza solo 6 patas es un doble díodo , si utiliza las 8 es un doble tríodo



exacto, es un doble triodo 6sn7!


----------



## J2C (Abr 28, 2014)

Janston

No recuerdo bien en esa serie de válvulas octales, si me recuerdo de haber usado las 12AU7 y 12AX7 pero eran novales.

Supongo, por analogías que en las octales también deberían de haber existido Tríodos de Alta y Media Ganancia como las 12AX7/12AU7 respectivamente.


Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Recuerdos de los amplificadores que le ayudaba a hacer a un compañero de la secundaria estando en 3er. Año empezando con la salida en 6L6 y terminando con las EL34 Push-Pull; que épocas aquellas !!!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2014)

6sn7 , filamento de 6V 600mA
12sn7 , filamento de 12V 300mA


----------



## miguelus (Abr 29, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

En ocasiones ( y digo, en ocasiones), cuando se ha borrado la nomenglatura, da resultado echar un poco de aliento sobre la Válvula, y buscando en ángulo adecuado es posible ver lo que pone.

Sal U2


----------



## janston (Abr 29, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> En ocasiones ( y digo, en ocasiones), cuando se ha borrado la nomenglatura, da resultado echar un poco de aliento sobre la Válvula, y buscando en ángulo adecuado es posible ver lo que pone.
> 
> Sal U2



es verdad, eso me sirvio cundo se me borraron los nombres de dos en una radio antigua. Apenas las toque y la escritura se hizo polvo en mis manos  pero con el truco del aliento salio a la luz su nombre.

Esta(por la que hice el post) si que estaba dificil, no tenia ni un solo dato. Recuerdo haberla encontrada en su caja nueva. La caja sin datos, y la valvula tambien  asi que la tuve 7-8 años hasta ayer sin saber que era. 

Ahora ya encontre aplicaciones y quizas experimente un poco. Vi un interesante esquema de un receptor de radio  usando solo esta valvula, por ejemplo. El tempo y mi creatividad ya diran que pasa. 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2014)

Primero asegurate la tensión de filamentos 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> 6sn7 , filamento de 6V 600mA
> 12sn7 , filamento de 12V 300mA


 
Esa válvula y un transformador de alimentación de minicomponentes de 110 + 110 /12 (usado como de salida) y tenés una linda etapa push pull


----------

